

DBIYF World Tour Retrospective (with numbers) - xaviershay
http://www.two-shay.com/articles/world-tour-retrospective

======
evolve
So basically you toured the world, met awesome people, ran some wicked classes
on doing cool stuff with Databases and came back with an extra $10k in your
back burner... I reckon that counts as awesome.

